# Tesco High Protein Bread



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 18, 2017)

Noticed it today, so I thought I'd give it a try.  It claims to be 10gms a slice (I've seen bigger postage stamps) and 30grm carb per 100grm compared to Burgen at 13grm and 30grm carb per 100grm.  I'll test in an hour and again in 2, will the bacon, cheese, Mushrooms and toasted affect my results?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Hmmm yes they will as assuming they have been fried, and of course the fat in the cheese too  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 18, 2017)

First check after an hour and I'm 5.0 I grilled the bacon, it knew nothing. And then it was into the toasted sandwich maker with the rest and a cheeky double espresso on the side


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

I have not tried as i don't shop in Tesco but the results others have had have been mixed from what i remember, but then most things are.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> First check after an hour and I'm 5.0 I grilled the bacon, it knew nothing. And then it was into the toasted sandwich maker with the rest and a cheeky double espresso on the side


What were you before you started we need to know that too lol  x


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 18, 2017)

I was 4.6 before and the 2hr check I'm 4.8


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I was 4.6 before and the 2hr check I'm 4.8


Nice one  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

Good result.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2017)

I bought a loaf of that too.  The slices are smaller than Burgen, which probably explains the carb difference.  I found the Tesco's had exactly the same effect on me as Burgen, 2 slices give around a 1.5mmol rise.  Warburton's High Protein bread sent my BG up by 2.5mmols, despite carbs being similar.


----------

